# Hawthorne 6 Bar



## bairdco (Jul 21, 2017)

I got this idea looking at freqman's hawthorne zep thread, and had a donor hawthorne, cwc built, bent, girls carcass I picked up for 30 bucks:










Chopped off the front half, mated the seat tube with the downtube to make a curved, layback seat tube, bought some 3/4" and 1/2" tubing for 8 bucks total, and went crazy:













The middle double bars are 1/2", and the rest is 3/4".

I extra welded the crap out of it, so I can grind them smooth, kinda like tubes look when brazed.

I did this all by sight, no jigs, no strings, just lined it up by eye, and used another frame side by side to get the head tube angle. It looks straight. Hopefully, when it's all together, it rides straight...


----------



## bairdco (Jul 25, 2017)

Base coat, dark blue


----------



## bairdco (Sep 17, 2017)

Finally got a day off and the motivation to finish this thing up. Just need to make some truss rods.



 



 



 



 



 

I put one of those single-bolt girly stems on it after I found out  the Hawthorne-type one I had was bent, but it works, because the front is 4" longer than my DX, and the seat is so far back, and I'm short, so I'll probably leave it on.

Rides good, goes straight with no hands, and weighs a friggen ton.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 17, 2017)

No offence, But You`re a Welding -Painting Fool !!! Well Done!!!-------Cowboy
Orange Striping looks like Flames...


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'd ride that any day of the week!


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 18, 2017)

Such a cool bike! It really makes me want to get a welder


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome colors


----------



## bairdco (Sep 19, 2017)

Rode it to the bar and back yesterday. One mile each way. Rode great sober, and drunk. 

Super comfy cruiser. My new favorite rider.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 20, 2017)

Made custom truss rods today. Pretty much done, at least until I make some cool lights.


----------

